# Wiring Lighted Windshield Squirters



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Tonight I installed the lighted windshield squirters that I was talking about in a previous post. (You might not be able to see that post thanks to the NICE MODERATER who moves every single one of my threads)Anyway, the squirters are not currently capable of being lighten. I installed them on the hood and hooked up the hose, but I have no idea where in the world I am supposed to connect the squirter's electric wire! If you could show me a picture of the general area I am supposed to connect the wire to, it would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks a lot
Sentra "Wannabe" Racer


----------



## NismoSentra2b (Oct 15, 2002)

u dont really need a picture man, but if u want to control with a switch i would prolly suggest u well, buy a switch and wire it in that way....its pretty simple. find a ground for the black wire, anywhere will work. Positive. well anything that will switch. Like in my friends ZX2, i just wired each into a head light fuse with something made by Buss(Fuse People) called Add a Line. like $5, it allows u to use the spot with a crimping wire for a positive line...works great for remote switches for amps too. pretty easy, need any other help PM me.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Wiring up LED windshield washers is a cosmetic mod, therefore it goes in the cosmetic section. Whoever moved your post was just doing their job.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Wiring up LED windshield washers is a cosmetic mod, therefore it goes in the cosmetic section. Whoever moved your post was just doing their job. *


Cool Dogg!!, Yall get paid for this!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, I wish we got paid... we do it for free.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *LOL, I wish we got paid... we do it for free. *


Damn, I was gonna ask for an application!!!


----------

